# Michelle Hunziker - da rutschte die Braust raus 1x



## 12687 (26 Juni 2020)




----------



## Frantz00 (26 Juni 2020)

Hart und spitzig, wie anregend.


----------



## Thunderhawk (26 Juni 2020)

Haste doch heute früh schon gepostet oder? Und dann wurde es gelöscht. Ist ja wohl ein Fake. Kein solches Bild irgendwo anders gesehen in den Bikini-Threads.


----------



## rusty19 (26 Juni 2020)

traumhaft.. ja!


----------



## Crippler (26 Juni 2020)

Würde leider auch sagen, dass es ein Fake ist


----------



## Claudia (26 Juni 2020)

Nein, das ist kein Fake schaut auf der Seite von Bild da ist ein Artikel dazu

Der Thread von heute morgen wurde wegen ihrer Tochter gelöscht ein Blick in die Regeln hilft weiter, der Threadersteller wurde von mir heute morgen informiert und hat das Bild nun regelkonform noch einmal gepostet


----------



## Thunderhawk (26 Juni 2020)

Crippler schrieb:


> Würde leider auch sagen, dass es ein Fake ist



Lt. Claudias Erklärung im Chat nicht. Der erste Thread wurde gelöscht, weil ihre Tochter mit drauf war. Soweit also wohl alles in Ordnung.
Dann sage ich auch Entschuldigung für meine "Anklage" des Fakes.


----------



## m1001 (26 Juni 2020)

Endlich mal wieder der Busen von der Hunziker! Hoffentlich sind die Paparazzi auch zur Stelle wenn bei Aurora mal was rausfällt!


----------



## Alex1411 (26 Juni 2020)

Mama mia - danke für diesen Augenblick...


----------



## kueber1 (27 Juni 2020)

Schön rund.


----------



## 12687 (27 Juni 2020)

Thunderhawk schrieb:


> Haste doch heute früh schon gepostet oder? Und dann wurde es gelöscht. Ist ja wohl ein Fake. Kein solches Bild irgendwo anders gesehen in den Bikini-Threads.



Nein, das ist kein Fake. Ihr könnte ja auf der Seite von Bild nachsehen, da ist der Artikel.
Der Thread von heute Morgen wurde gelöscht, da die Tochter mit auf dem Bild war.


----------



## 12687 (27 Juni 2020)

Crippler schrieb:


> Würde leider auch sagen, dass es ein Fake ist




Nein, das ist kein Fake. Ihr könnte ja auf der Seite von Bild nachsehen, da ist der Artikel.
Der Thread von heute Morgen wurde gelöscht, da die Tochter mit auf dem Bild war.


----------



## lausbube58 (27 Juni 2020)

Tolles Foto von einer schönen Frau.:thx:


----------



## Manollo83 (27 Juni 2020)

sehr sexy - tolles Foto


----------



## JoeKoon (28 Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## termi (28 Juni 2020)

Danke sehr sexy


----------



## Justlink9090 (28 Juni 2020)

Sehr schön, sehr schön.


----------



## robsko (28 Juni 2020)

zur richtigen zeit auf den auslöser gedrückt


----------



## bullabulla (28 Juni 2020)

Perfekt, genau richtig!


----------



## strapsrenate (29 Juni 2020)

trtaumhafter Anblick


----------



## cidi (29 Juni 2020)

nice pic - kindest thanks ...


----------



## gunnar86 (29 Juni 2020)

Danke für Michelle.


----------



## Nicci72 (30 Juni 2020)

m1001 schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder der Busen von der Hunziker! Hoffentlich sind die Paparazzi auch zur Stelle wenn bei Aurora mal was rausfällt!



Michelle braucht eigentlich kein Oberteil und hat in jüngeren Jahren auch so gut wie nie eins getragen - daher gibt es noch viele Paparazzi-Fotos aus jener Zeit, die sie Oben Ohne zeigen. Wenn man ihren autobiografischen Äußerungen glauben darf hat man ihr dann in ihrer Sekten-Zeit eingetrichtet, dass frau so etwas nicht macht - und seither ist sie eigentlich immer Oben Mit, auch seit sie sich von dort gelöst hat. Allerdings trägt Michelle seither häufig sehr knappe String-Tops, so eine Art Alibi-Oberteile, und bei einer starken Oberweite und sportlicher Bewegung am Strand fällt dann manchmal schlicht etwas raus...mahlzeit47 - Michelle könnte es auch ganz weglassen, auch ohne den "Rausrutscher" wäre der Unterschied zwischen diesem Micro-Top und Oben Ohne nicht sehr groß und sie genießt es doch offensichtlich, ihre Boobs zu zeigen. Aurora ist da aber offenbar anders "gestrickt" als die Mama, ich habe sie noch nie in einem Micro-String-Top gesehen und schon gar nicht Oben Ohne.


----------



## m1001 (30 Juni 2020)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Aurora ist da aber offenbar anders "gestrickt" als die Mama, ich habe sie noch nie in einem Micro-String-Top gesehen und schon gar nicht Oben Ohne.



Deswegen hoffe ich schon seit längerem auf einen Ausrutscher von Aurora, wo man ihre komplette Brust sieht. Freiwillig wird sie die wahrscheinlich nie zeigen...


----------



## Buschi25 (1 Juli 2020)

Schöne Brüste hat sie


----------



## Tittelelli (1 Juli 2020)

sieht man jeden Tag zu Hauf im Freibad


----------



## Crippler (1 Juli 2020)

Claudia schrieb:


> Nein, das ist kein Fake schaut auf der Seite von Bild da ist ein Artikel dazu
> 
> Der Thread von heute morgen wurde wegen ihrer Tochter gelöscht ein Blick in die Regeln hilft weiter, der Threadersteller wurde von mir heute morgen informiert und hat das Bild nun regelkonform noch einmal gepostet





Thunderhawk schrieb:


> Lt. Claudias Erklärung im Chat nicht. Der erste Thread wurde gelöscht, weil ihre Tochter mit drauf war. Soweit also wohl alles in Ordnung.
> Dann sage ich auch Entschuldigung für meine "Anklage" des Fakes.





12687 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist kein Fake. Ihr könnte ja auf der Seite von Bild nachsehen, da ist der Artikel.
> Der Thread von heute Morgen wurde gelöscht, da die Tochter mit auf dem Bild war.




Falls es jemand noch nicht mitbekommen hat:

DAS IST *KEIN* FAKE!!!


----------



## Punisher (2 Juli 2020)

klasse
danke


----------



## dante_23 (3 Juli 2020)

sind das aktuelle aufnahmen?!?  :drip:


----------



## Schiller (3 Juli 2020)

Eine sehr hübsche Dame


----------



## dannysid (3 Juli 2020)

dante_23 schrieb:


> sind das aktuelle aufnahmen?!?  :drip:



ja, is paar Tage alt das Bild :WOW:


----------



## finchen (3 Juli 2020)

Huiuiui! Danke!


----------



## pappa (4 Juli 2020)

Das sieht richtig gut aus. Danke für Michelle.


----------



## Adlerauge (5 Juli 2020)

Danke für das tolle Bild.


----------



## lopaca (6 Juli 2020)

Sehr net... Und immer wieder gerne gesehen.


----------



## newbie110 (7 Juli 2020)

Klasse Frau


----------



## Chrissy001 (9 Juli 2020)

Besten Dank für Michelle. :thumbup:


----------



## dx99blau (12 Juli 2020)

Wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seb20071 (13 Juli 2020)

Mama mia - danke für diesen Augenblick...


----------



## Maus68 (16 Juli 2020)

:thx::thumbup::thx:


----------



## dooley242 (17 Juli 2020)

:crazy:sabber6 

Traumfrau


----------



## JoeKoon (18 Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Juhu (19 Juli 2020)

very Nice!!


----------



## Blackpanter (20 Juli 2020)

Würde leider auch sagen, dass es ein Fake ist


----------



## Claudia (20 Juli 2020)

Wie oft noch das Bild ist kein *FAKE *:angry: es gab dazu einen Bericht in der Bild da ist das Bild zu sehen mit ihrer kleinen Tochter deshalb wurde das Bild hier nur beschnitten da Kinder unter 16 hier nicht erlaubt sind


----------



## Nicci72 (20 Juli 2020)

Claudia schrieb:


> Wie oft noch das Bild ist kein *FAKE *:angry: es gab dazu einen Bericht in der Bild da ist das Bild zu sehen mit ihrer kleinen Tochter deshalb wurde das Bild hier nur beschnitten da Kinder unter 16 hier nicht erlaubt sind



Genau.:thumbup: Und wenn frau so ein lüttes Micro-Top trägt, dann rutscht da bein Plantschen im Wasser eben auch leicht mal was raus......weiß frau mit einer etwas stärkeren Oberweite auch...


----------



## Iceman_7 (20 Juli 2020)

Schöne pralle Titten


----------



## Diefi (27 Juli 2020)

oups wow danke


----------



## freemant (27 Juli 2020)

super sexy. danke dafür


----------



## t.bauer.t (31 Juli 2020)

sexy, sie dürfte auch gerne mehr davon zeigen


----------



## DeMaulwurfn (1 Aug. 2020)

Immer noch hammer geile Titten


----------



## ted55 (1 Aug. 2020)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Meier152 (19 Okt. 2020)

Nice,nice.

:thx:


----------



## Schiller (19 Okt. 2020)

Eine sehr hübsche Frau


----------



## freak123 (7 Apr. 2021)

Die Frau ist zeitlos...


----------



## bboooyy (16 Apr. 2021)

ein toller anblick. danke


----------

